# Connecting a subwoofer to AV Receiver



## DrPepper (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey everyone just a quick post before I fall asleep. I've tried simply connecting it to the subwoofer output on my AV Receiver and I am not getting any sound except for the left and right speakers. Is there something I'm missing ? 

Subwoofer:







AV Receiver:


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2011)

Depending on speaker setup and type, as well as receiver settings, sub may only get LFE-out signal. Sub out to either left or right out, single line RCA only.

Check and see if your receiver has speakers set to "large". Try setting to small, or seeing if there is some option there realted to where the BASS is output to.


You also ahve the option to use the high-level inputs..the speaker terminals...wire from left/right front outs on receiver to sub, then from sub to each speaker. If you uses this method, it's best to play with the crossover setting and volume to match your speakers.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Depending on speaker setup and type, as well as receiver settings, sub may only get LFE-out signal. Sub out to either left or right out, single line RCA only.
> 
> Check and see if your receiver has speakers set to "large". Try setting to small, or seeing if there is some option there realted to where the BASS is output to.
> 
> ...



Well how can I use the left and right speaker outputs if they are already in use ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2011)

like i said, instead of going direct to speakers...you connect speaker wire from receiver to high level inputs on sub, the connect the outputs on the sub to your speakers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 13, 2011)

Hyundai serious? it's always LEFT by the way.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 13, 2011)

Fantastic that seems to work perfectly. Thank you very much.


----------

